# Let's See Your Best Friend On The Farm



## broadriverhay

My Heeler


----------



## Vol

My avatar.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ozarkian

Mutley




__
ozarkian


__
Jan 29, 2017




Mutley









  








Bella




__
ozarkian


__
Jan 29, 2017




Bella


----------



## BWfarms

There's my buddy lol. I just so happen to be doing chores and looking at Haytalk.


----------



## Tim/South

My two Aussies. They go everywhere with me and save me a thousand steps a day being around cattle.

One picture is of one between the tractor and cows while I pull net wrap off a roll of hay. That once was a battle. Cows know better now.


----------



## carcajou

Love that second pic.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Mine goes everywhere she very rarely stays home.


----------



## mlappin

We had an Aussie that would climb right up the steps of the articulated tractors no problem. Even had her in the combine a few times.


----------



## weatherman

Awesome pics. Here are my three amigos sitting still long enough for a photo. They have been playing in the hay barn.


----------



## weatherman

Awesome pics. Here are my three amigos sitting still long enough for a photo. They have been playing in the hay barn.


----------



## broadriverhay

Yeah mine started early in life 8 months ago


----------



## JD3430

weatherman said:


> Awesome pics. Here are my three amigos sitting still long enough for a photo. They have been playing in the hay barn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0102.JPG


Those dogs are SO CUTE.
My kids would go NUTS having fun with them.
I probably would, too.
The Jack Russel-looking one at the bottom looks like trouble.....Is he the "instigator"?


----------



## Vol

broadriverhay said:


> Yeah mine started early in life 8 months ago


Great pic of the little fella sitting.....and I like your glove clip. That's a great way to keep up with your "tractor" gloves.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NewBerlinBaler

This farm helper takes care of the groundhogs. Her lifetime total? She's bagged 54.


----------



## FarmerCline

Our Labrador retriever isn't much of a farm dog I guess as he doesn't ride in the tractors and would be useless around cattle but is a great friend and companion.


----------



## mlappin

The aussie we had that climbed ladders was great at killing things as well. Groundhogs, possums, raccoons etc. Just could never break her of bringing the damn things to the back door, or what was left of em. Have had several **** family's on the back porch as well. Only seen a raccoon get the better of her once, she followed it under something and the **** turned around and she didn't have enough room to maneuver. After that she killed em quicker before they could get under something, or would drag em out in the open to play with em a bit.


----------



## CoraJase

This is Murphy - he's by my side where ever I go.


----------



## SCtrailrider

Meet Suzie, 8yrs old... never more than 5' away from me....


----------



## weatherman

[quote name="SCtrailrider" post="614033" timestamp="1485806445"]

Meet Suzie, 8yrs old... never more than 5' away from me....

Suzie and my blue heeler, Maggie, look a lot alike. Maggie is 9.


----------



## Thorim

Gonna say if a picture of your wife or girl friend/husband boyfriend isn't the picture of your "best friend" on the farm

then something is a amiss lol


----------



## SCtrailrider

Thorim said:


> Gonna say if a picture of your wife or girl friend/husband boyfriend isn't the picture of your "best friend" on the farm
> 
> then something is a amiss lol


I did think about that Thorim, but Suzie has been with me longer than my better half and Brenda didn't mind, she likes to look at the pics on this site and figured it was OK :wub:

I'm still tiring to get the better half to feel comfortable driving my tractors... she is a implant city girl from IL......


----------



## Vol

SCtrailrider said:


> I'm still tiring to get the better half to feel comfortable driving my tractors... she is a implant city girl from IL......


That's ok....at least she is from a prime Ag state. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South

One of my Aussies is a permanent fixture in the tractor cab. She cuts hay, rakes and bales. When I feed the weaned calves in another pasture I have to cross a relatives farm. He has a Great Pyrenees that likes to harass and intimidate my dogs. On that daily trip, both dogs ride in the cab.


----------



## cornshucker

Had these boys for 12 years. Would love to have clones of them. Great for snake and ground hog control.


----------



## bbos2

Gotta say my dad. We work together everyday and enjoy it very much. He helps me out way more than I deserve. We'll be headed down to louville in couple weeks


----------



## Grateful11

Here's our buddy. We rescued him from the pound as a puppy. Very protective.


----------



## RockyHill

Millie















both of them "outstanding in their field"









right after a bad haircut 









Shelia


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

I guess I can't post a picture without any message! 

And, do NOT ask if it's the splitter or the operator! :huh:

I'm divorcing the splitter, NOT the operator!


----------



## sixtyninegmc

My truck buddy, and the wife's protector when I'' away.


----------



## SCtrailrider

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> I guess I can't post a picture without any message!
> 
> And, do NOT ask if it's the splitter or the operator! :huh:
> 
> I'm divorcing the splitter, NOT the operator!


That's one heck of a spliter ya got there, must have some large wood stoves up your way


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Out door wood boiler! 

We had just finished splitting a 3' long, 3' diameter chunk of Rock Maple, AKA, Sugar Maple. 

Splitter will do 4' long wood, and is powered by a Prince 23 GPM PTO pump.


----------



## glasswrongsize

The dog with seniority around her is ol' Maggie dog. She technically ain't my dog. She "belongs" to my wife, and we/she has had her since prior-to owning the farm. Maggie Dog soon disowned her and took a liking to me when I began going to the farm everyday to start clearing/building house, etc. If I had to leave her in the truck, she got a little impatient.









She's a heck of a mouser and really likes being outside with me in the barn or anywhere









She is also the one that woke me when my house was burning; I feel that she has saved my life. Therefore, she gets whatever she wants and continues to sleep with me. She even gets dibs on the covers.









My main sheep/stock dog is my border collie "Molly". She had a litter and I kept one of her sons; he's coming right along as being a good "ranch broke dog". All of my dogs eat whatever we do including sweets (I know, don't start on me!!). Molly is TERRIBLE to get ANY pills down her. Being as how I like to screw with people's/pets' minds, I convinced her that M&Ms were pills (she used to like them). While she was sleeping, I placed two M&Ms between her feet; she woke up, seen the "pills" and gave me this look









Then, she promptly turned her back on me in disgust with her feelings hurt









This is a normal panoramic view of the inside of my truck when I go ANYWHERE

























Ain't life grand!!!

Mark


----------



## Teslan

Here is my buddy Flynn. He would like to go wherever I go. He will be 2 this July.


----------



## BWfarms

So here's one of my right hand man and the animal that has zero clue she's not human. Photo cred to the wife.


----------



## stack em up

For all you feline lovers out there, chore kitty says hi.


----------



## woodland

I guess I have a few best friends. First off is my amazing wife who got to cut more hay than I with our " new to us" discbine.

Also the two sidekicks which I always take one when feeding or both when chasing cows.

Last but not least, the real "bosses". They tell me I'm fired every day but say I've still got to feed cows. I don't think they understand that concept yet......


----------



## Waldo

Bit amazed with the blue heeler and oz shepherd, I didn't know how popular they are in the states. Does anyone have a red cattle dog or kelpie.both these breeds come from the German koolie,best mate you can ever have


----------



## IH 1586

My Thanksgiving surprise. Wife said I needed a companion while working. She is now 9 months.


----------



## broadriverhay

Latest picture of best friend and Bermuda field


----------



## broadriverhay

She’s got the first cutting in the barn


----------



## broadriverhay

Just finished 3 rd cutting of Bermuda. She has been with me every day. Time for some rest.


----------

